# Beyond 12 months wait? Share your experience



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Having met some really amazing people in this forum who have now been waiting over 12 months for their partner visa grants, and also because I may be joining that group soon, I thought I should start this thread.

To have to wait in order to be with your partner, or so that you can both move elsewhere is bad enough, but having to wait more than 12 months without much transparency is just heart breaking.

We all wish that no one has to wait longer than necessary. However, because some of us may already be going through this, maybe sharing your experiences and courses of actions to take when the visa grant goes beyond 12 months could help those who will find themselves in the same boat.

#speedyvisagranteveryone


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

I'm very highly likely to be in this group too, as mine is 820 (onshore partner). I guess the wait doesn't seem quite so bad once you've found work. I've found things to occupy myself while having been in OZ for the past 5 months or so and to tell the truth I haven't even thought about my visa progress in the past 2 months. Once I've submitted all the documents I could have submitted, I've just been going on with life as if I was a real resident  My days are spent with household chores, meal preparations, grocery shopping etc.

But yea, I'd say the best way to make the waiting period seem less painful, one can either look for volunteer work to pass the time or find some form of employment.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes Miss Swan, I guess the wait is not as bad for those whose applications were lodged in Aus compared to those with offshore applications. Mine is an offshore PMV application lodged 10 months ago. Will you be looking for work soon? I am not too sure how easy that is right after getting your visa granted.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Date of Application:Jan 06, 2012

Nationality: Ethiopian

Visa type:309 tempo,partner

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Berlin

Medical submitted: yes!! with Application

Police checked: yes!! with Application

Date of Co assigned: Feb 08,2012

Interview: Oct 08/ 2012

Date visa granted: waiting! waiting! waiting! waiting!.........oh my medical expired and still no require to re-do, so frustrate and nerves!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Date of Application: Nov 1, 2011

Nationality: Kenya

Visa type:309/100 Partner Visa

Onshore/offshore: Offshore in Nairobi Kenya

Medical submitted: July 2012 and again October 2012 (the panel Dr messed up)

Police check: with application and again April 2012 and once again in Sept 2012 (they keep expiring from different countries)

Date of Co assigned: 15th Nov 2011

Interview: never really had one. Just a 5 minute phone call.

Date visa granted: Still waiting 13 months and 10 days later


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

My man applied for his PMV 16mths ago and we're still waiting. 

All the forms and checks were put in, he hasn't been asked to supply anything else (although he's going to email them this week to see if he has to do another TB xray). We have emailed our case officer and she said they didn't need any more info and everything was fine. *sigh* It's taking too long. He's still in Kenya and we haven't seen each other in just over two years. Talk about heart breaking. It's the hardest thing we've ever had to do. I wish they wouldn't take so long. What could possibily take 16mths? 
On the upside, at least they haven't said no....yet.


----------



## ree (Jan 30, 2012)

*16 months!!!!*

16 months! About that, this make it the longest. We been waiting about 12 months we too apply through Kenya AHC ( dec 16 2011). The slowest processing center in the world. this should be recorded in guinness world record but seriouey is it fair ppl to wait this long just because being come from Africa????????


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think it's fair. I think it's a little racist, actually, but I guess they have good reason to be careful about it. Still, it means that the honest people, like us, are left hanging for so long it hurts.  
Our worst nightmare would be waiting this long only to get a rejection letter. I don't know if i could handle that.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> My man applied for his PMV 16mths ago and we're still waiting.
> 
> All the forms and checks were put in, he hasn't been asked to supply anything else (although he's going to email them this week to see if he has to do another TB xray). We have emailed our case officer and she said they didn't need any more info and everything was fine. *sigh* It's taking too long. He's still in Kenya and we haven't seen each other in just over two years. Talk about heart breaking. It's the hardest thing we've ever had to do. I wish they wouldn't take so long. What could possibily take 16mths?
> On the upside, at least they haven't said no....yet.


I was very interested to read your post that you're waiting 16 months and your man is still in Kenya. Do you mind if I ask if your visa was filed in Australia or Nairobi High Commission?

We have filed in Nairobi and waited 13 Months 11 days so far.

I really hope you get your visa soon so it can give us some hope for all the rest of us Kenyans.


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

someuser said:


> I was very interested to read your post that you're waiting 16 months and your man is still in Kenya. Do you mind if I ask if your visa was filed in Australia or Nairobi High Commission?
> 
> We have filed in Nairobi and waited 13 Months 11 days so far.
> 
> I really hope you get your visa soon so it can give us some hope for all the rest of us Kenyans.


The visa was filed in Kenya. I hope my fiance gets his visa soon too. I'll let you know as soon as we hear, either way. Good luck with your visa.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Well there is a definite pattern to this thread. Nearly everyone contributing is from Kenya (including the original poster). I wonder if we have any power in numbers to do anything about it. Maybe some other Kenyans will join in. 

I wrote to my MP back in Australia yesterday. Probably nothing will happen but I'll let you all know.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> I don't think it's fair. I think it's a little racist, actually, but I guess they have good reason to be careful about it. Still, it means that the honest people, like us, are left hanging for so long it hurts.
> Our worst nightmare would be waiting this long only to get a rejection letter. I don't know if i could handle that.


I am so sorry for you wait and I pray that you will soon be reunited with your loved one. Are you waiting on a PMV? Do they say at all why you are still waiting? Is it that they have sent things to ASIO to check or did they give you ANY clue as to what is the delay?

Try and stay strong.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> My man applied for his PMV 16mths ago and we're still waiting.
> 
> All the forms and checks were put in, he hasn't been asked to supply anything else (although he's going to email them this week to see if he has to do another TB xray). We have emailed our case officer and she said they didn't need any more info and everything was fine. *sigh* It's taking too long. He's still in Kenya and we haven't seen each other in just over two years. Talk about heart breaking. It's the hardest thing we've ever had to do. I wish they wouldn't take so long. What could possibily take 16mths?
> On the upside, at least they haven't said no....yet.


Hi Mrs Mwangi,

As has been said, there really seems to be something up either with just being Kenyan or with having an application lodged in Nairobi. It really saddens me that you and others are still waiting 13 and 16 months later. What could they possibly be looking into for that long? Have you spoken to your CO in Kenya and what does he/she say about that?


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Well there is a definite pattern to this thread. Nearly everyone contributing is from Kenya (including the original poster). I wonder if we have any power in numbers to do anything about it. Maybe some other Kenyans will join in.
> 
> I wrote to my MP back in Australia yesterday. Probably nothing will happen but I'll let you all know.


Let us know what happened. Hopefully he will reply asap.


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

We haven't been given any info on what the delay is. Last time I contacted our CO she said that everything was going fine and she'd contact us when she had more information. I'm thinking of emailing her again though. *sigh* 

It does seem that this is a common thing for Kenyan applicants, doesn't it?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> We haven't been given any info on what the delay is. Last time I contacted our CO she said that everything was going fine and she'd contact us when she had more information. I'm thinking of emailing her again though. *sigh*
> 
> It does seem that this is a common thing for Kenyan applicants, doesn't it?


I suspect it is something to do with being able to interact with the Kenya authorities to confirm the information you have provided. In some first world countries like the UK, Australia shares database so this makes it super fast but in other places it it different.

The poorer the country the less infrastructure they generally have around record keeping and validation etc so it take longer.

Does feel racist but honestly I don't thin it is...and my lovely partner is Ghanaian.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

It does shock me that every time I renew my Kenyan visa in Nairobi, there isn't a computer in sight and everything is hand written and put into a folder.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Exactly why corruption is so rampant.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> It does shock me that every time I renew my Kenyan visa in Nairobi, there isn't a computer in sight and everything is hand written and put into a folder.


Ahhhh bingo!!!!! This would be a very good reason why it takes longer. If the embassy runs this way then I assume that many if not all of the other government departments run the same way.

Imagine being asked by Australian Immigration to find a file for one person from 1987 to check what date you applied for a visa to travel to XXXXXXXXXX for example. It would take hours or days or weeks maybe as opposed to minutes in a computerised environment.

It is such a shame and does not make it ANY easier but I am sure this is why it is all Kenyan people waiting so long.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Ahhhh bingo!!!!! This would be a very good reason why it takes longer. If the embassy runs this way then I assume that many if not all of the other government departments run the same way.
> 
> Imagine being asked by Australian Immigration to find a file for one person from 1987 to check what date you applied for a visa to travel to XXXXXXXXXX for example. It would take hours or days or weeks maybe as opposed to minutes in a computerised environment.
> 
> It is such a shame and does not make it ANY easier but I am sure this is why it is all Kenyan people waiting so long.


No the embassy doesn't run this way. Kenyan immigration does. Setting foot in there is like a flashback to the 60s. Everything done by hand. The Australian high commission is exactly how you expect a high commission to be. High tech and relatively organised.

I suspect that whatever agency ASIO is waiting on looks more like Kenyan immigration.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Will you be looking for work soon? I am not too sure how easy that is right after getting your visa granted.


With full work rights granted on a bridging visa, I've actually managed to secure a job, after tons of applications sent out and the only company who asked for an interview hired me. So thank god!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Miss Swan said:


> With full work rights granted on a bridging visa, I've actually managed to secure a job, after tons of applications sent out and the only company who asked for an interview hired me. So thank god!


Great news!


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Miss Swan said:


> With full work rights granted on a bridging visa, I've actually managed to secure a job, after tons of applications sent out and the only company who asked for an interview hired me. So thank god!


How long do you wait for the job? Do you work on casual job before they hire you?


----------



## thefuturemrsj (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh luv I'm so sorry - here I am whinging about more than 5 months... ok my wedding is 22 days away, but I feel your heartache. Every single day you miss them, it sucks. Big hugs - I hope you get positive news, fast. xx


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> We haven't been given any info on what the delay is. Last time I contacted our CO she said that everything was going fine and she'd contact us when she had more information. I'm thinking of emailing her again though. *sigh*
> 
> It does seem that this is a common thing for Kenyan applicants, doesn't it?


MrsMwangi i have just sent you a private message, could you read it asap and contact me.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> MrsMwangi i have just sent you a private message, could you read it asap and contact me.


I didn't get any private message from you the other day Gerrywins when you said you had sent me one. Not sure if there is a problem or if you didn't get around to sending it. Thanks


----------



## MrsMwangi (Dec 12, 2012)

An update about no update.  We hit the 18mth mark next month. The longer this takes, the more heartbreaking it becomes. We're both grateful to have each other, but we are both becoming quite sad about our situation. Still...there is always hope.  Gotta have hope.


----------



## Miss Swan (May 28, 2012)

Hang in there MrsMwangi! Applicants from high risk countries often wait past the 24 month mark... a very tiring wait but it's important to keep your hopes up


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MrsMwangi said:


> An update about no update.  We hit the 18mth mark next month. The longer this takes, the more heartbreaking it becomes. We're both grateful to have each other, but we are both becoming quite sad about our situation. Still...there is always hope.  Gotta have hope.


Is there any chance for you to go for a visit to see your husband? I know it is a lot of money that you might not have...but it sounds like you need some time together to recharge and reconnect a little as well?

This process is so hard, and even without this process, a long distance relationship is hard work. I know that there are dark days and there are better ones. That is the time to come on here and let others that are not feeling quite as low help to impart some hope and courage into your heart and life....we all understand the wait and the hard parts of this journey.

Just the other day I ran into people I haven't seen in a while and they asked about my situation and it hit me how unexcited I sounded when talking to them about my relationship and situation. I felt I needed to explain myself and the reality is that I can't stay in a constant state of heighten gushing love and excitement and passion because I also need to find a way to manage the fact that we are apart...so I do that by subduing the emotions and being a bit more middle of the road...but to others it might sound like I am not very excited about my situation...that is so hard...but I have to be able to live with it...and it would be like a child trying to live with the anticipation that it is Christmas tomorrow for 9 or 10 months...how exhausting and ultimately damaging would that be?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Is there any chance for you to go for a visit to see your husband? I know it is a lot of money that you might not have...but it sounds like you need some time together to recharge and reconnect a little as well?
> 
> This process is so hard, and even without this process, a long distance relationship is hard work. I know that there are dark days and there are better ones. That is the time to come on here and let others that are not feeling quite as low help to impart some hope and courage into your heart and life....we all understand the wait and the hard parts of this journey.
> 
> Just the other day I ran into people I haven't seen in a while and they asked about my situation and it hit me how unexcited I sounded when talking to them about my relationship and situation. I felt I needed to explain myself and the reality is that I can't stay in a constant state of heighten gushing love and excitement and passion because I also need to find a way to manage the fact that we are apart...so I do that by subduing the emotions and being a bit more middle of the road...but to others it might sound like I am not very excited about my situation...that is so hard...but I have to be able to live with it...and it would be like a child trying to live with the anticipation that it is Christmas tomorrow for 9 or 10 months...how exhausting and ultimately damaging would that be?


We're approaching 15 months for our 309/100 visa (also from Kenya). A couple of days ago we thought we might apply for a tourist visa too until we looked closely at what's involved (applying for another police clearance from kenya and FBI USA - they only accept originals - 2-3 months wait. Plus application wait time of another 2-3 months. Not to mention having to travel to Nairobi again for biometrics, then having to leave Australia to receive the spouse visa) We just decided it's not really worth it.

And the comment about people waiting over 24 months I think you will find only applies to onshore visa applications. I'm pretty sure Mrs Mwangi will be close to the current record holder for an offshore spouse visa waiting time. It's pretty appalling to come from Kenya. Especially seeing people from places like Iran only taking 6 months. How much higher risk is Kenya than Iran?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> We're approaching 15 months for our 309/100 visa (also from Kenya). A couple of days ago we thought we might apply for a tourist visa too until we looked closely at what's involved (applying for another police clearance from kenya and FBI USA - they only accept originals - 2-3 months wait. Plus application wait time of another 2-3 months. Not to mention having to travel to Nairobi again for biometrics, then having to leave Australia to receive the spouse visa) We just decided it's not really worth it.
> 
> And the comment about people waiting over 24 months I think you will find only applies to onshore visa applications. I'm pretty sure Mrs Mwangi will be close to the current record holder for an offshore spouse visa waiting time. It's pretty appalling to come from Kenya. Especially seeing people from places like Iran only taking 6 months. How much higher risk is Kenya than Iran?


Hey some user. I just applied for a tourist visa 676 for my love...he is from Ghana and there was nothing in our process about police checks or biometrics. I wonder if you are looking at the right visa? We decided to go ahead because the wait is too hard for us. Yes you do need to leave the country to get your partner visa but not back to Kenya, you can go local to NZ or Fiji etc.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Hey some user. I just applied for a tourist visa 676 for my love...he is from Ghana and there was nothing in our process about police checks or biometrics. I wonder if you are looking at the right visa? We decided to go ahead because the wait is too hard for us. Yes you do need to leave the country to get your partner visa but not back to Kenya, you can go local to NZ or Fiji etc.


I was looking at the character requirements in this document http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf and I read somewhere else on the site about biometrics being required.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> I was looking at the character requirements in this document http://www.immi.gov.au/visitors/_pdf/676-visa-checklist.pdf and I read somewhere else on the site about biometrics being required.


Hmmmm maybe we have made an error but we submitted copies of the police certificate from our 300 application. I think they were certified copies. I thought we had it all under control but I did not look at this document you have posted, I looked at the embassy's website.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys, don't ask me how I know this,but apparently, ASIO itself is not responsible for security and background checks on us. This task is apparently outsourced to a private firm.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Guys, don't ask me how I know this,but apparently, ASIO itself is not responsible for security and background checks on us. This task is apparently outsourced to a private firm.


That's not totally true. ASIO is still responsible for it. But they do often outsource the actual work to a third party. If you wish to complain about the process though, you have no way to complain to the third party. You have to complain to the Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security. That is an umbrella group that includes ASIO.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> That's not totally true. ASIO is still responsible for it. But they do often outsource the actual work to a third party. If you wish to complain about the process though, you have no way to complain to the third party. You have to complain to the Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security. That is an umbrella group that includes ASIO.


Thanks someuser,that is our next move. There is no way a background check can take more than a year to do. The biggest regret I have is submitting that form 80 since the booklet and checklist are not at par when it comes to that.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Thanks someuser,that is our next move. There is no way a background check can take more than a year to do. The biggest regret I have is submitting that for 80


Good luck. When I complained to them they told me to leave them alone until the 18 month mark as they haven't done anything wrong and it could take that long. You should still do the same though as I now have a huge reason to complain again in May if it's still going on then


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> Good luck. When I complained to them they told me to leave them alone until the 18 month mark as they haven't done anything wrong and it could take that long. You should still do the same though as I now have a huge reason to complain again in May if it's still going on then


Maybe the Australian member of your relationship can also write to their local or better federal member of parliament...this could help.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Maybe the Australian member of your relationship can also write to their local or better federal member of parliament...this could help.


Yep. I did that (twice over the last 15 months) and there is nothing they can do. They said I just have to wait.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> Yep. I did that (twice over the last 15 months) and there is nothing they can do. They said I just have to wait.


I would still write because you never know when it's might line up with their political agenda and they take on your fight.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

hey, to those of you who applied onshore and are waiting... Can you work during the waiting period (if on a bridging visa)?? I thought you could and am kind of counting on that as we are running out of money.. Can anyone advise on the work thing??


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

laynag said:


> hey, to those of you who applied onshore and are waiting... Can you work during the waiting period (if on a bridging visa)?? I thought you could and am kind of counting on that as we are running out of money.. Can anyone advise on the work thing??


Can you provide more info please? What kind of visa were you on and what kind of bridging visa are you on now and what kind of visa have you applied for?


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

Have found out I can work on my bridging visa once it's been granted


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

laynag said:


> Have found out I can work on my bridging visa once it's been granted


Ok great news. I am sure that is a big relief for you. All the best.


----------



## laynag (Jan 22, 2013)

it is yes.. thank you


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

MrsMwangi said:


> I don't think it's fair. I think it's a little racist, actually, but I guess they have good reason to be careful about it. Still, it means that the honest people, like us, are left hanging for so long it hurts.
> Our worst nightmare would be waiting this long only to get a rejection letter. I don't know if i could handle that.


Mrs Mwangi.. hang in there Hun'.. we all have to be patient, but I kind of agree with what you are saying here....


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the longest time a visa grant has ever taken?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Does anyone know the longest time a visa grant has ever taken?


Not sure I want to know.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Certain types of visas take 10-15 YEARS to be granted (not an expert on those, but I believe the kind that allow you to bring your parents over if the majority of their kids are in Oz)... so just imagine.... it could be worse! I know, that's no comfort right now.


----------



## Wait (Jan 13, 2013)

h8 the wait!!!


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

One case on the gday.ru forums in Russia of a 309 defacto taking 22 months. This was in 2010. The usual standard reason for the delay was external checks...

To be fair to all the embassy's seem to make a call on genuineness and internal approval in max 7-10 months. The delays beyond that must be for either security checks or health checks.


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

someuser said:


> That's not totally true. ASIO is still responsible for it. But they do often outsource the actual work to a third party. If you wish to complain about the process though, you have no way to complain to the third party. You have to complain to the Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security. That is an umbrella group that includes ASIO.


Do you mean they outsource to a foreign partner (i.e. DFAT's friends in USA/Canada/UK), or a private firm?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Certain types of visas take 10-15 YEARS to be granted (not an expert on those, but I believe the kind that allow you to bring your parents over if the majority of their kids are in Oz)... so just imagine.... it could be worse! I know, that's no comfort right now.


Think I'd top myself if I had to wait that long!!'


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Certain types of visas take 10-15 YEARS to be granted (not an expert on those, but I believe the kind that allow you to bring your parents over if the majority of their kids are in Oz)... so just imagine.... it could be worse! I know, that's no comfort right now.





melandabdul said:


> Think I'd top myself if I had to wait that long!!


This has always made me angry and confused. I have a thought on parent visas: if we consider for the sake of this argument that most people who apply for their parents to come are in their 30s and 40s - i.e. given time for themselves to migrate and to get established, etc. - then it follows that their parents are at least in their 50s and 60s when they apply. Realistically, and I am sorry about this, but how many of those parents can hope to live the 15-20 years that it takes to get to the top of the waiting list? Considering that many must come from countries with a lower standard of living and therefore lower life expectancy. This same waiting list appears to include Aged Parent visa applicants too.


----------



## Kelvin (Jan 30, 2013)

Good day every one, I am new on these forum, it's really frustrating how long we all from a HR countries have to wait in other to get a visa and reunit with our love once, as for me I am from Nigeria but currently residing in Malaysia, I hv been waiting for 14months now, but I hv gone for interview last year, medical 2weeks ago, but before my medical my C/O tld me that my application is near finalisation, that kept my hopes alive. So every other thing has been completed both my Nigerian PCC that was submitted together with my application, medical and interview, but the onlything that is dailaying me now is just the Malaysian PCC, that I just applied for 3weeks ego, so does anyone knows how long it will take to get a Malaysian PCC? Pls help


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Kelvin said:


> Good day every one, I am new on these forum, it's really frustrating how long we all from a HR countries have to wait in other to get a visa and reunit with our love once, as for me I am from Nigeria but currently residing in Malaysia, I hv been waiting for 14months now, but I hv gone for interview last year, medical 2weeks ago, but before my medical my C/O tld me that my application is near finalisation, that kept my hopes alive. So every other thing has been completed both my Nigerian PCC that was submitted together with my application, medical and interview, but the onlything that is dailaying me now is just the Malaysian PCC, that I just applied for 3weeks ego, so does anyone knows how long it will take to get a Malaysian PCC? Pls help


Wow it sounds like you are almost there. Are you in Malaysia for work or as refugee?


----------



## Kelvin (Jan 30, 2013)

I am a student here in Malaysia, so pls do u hv any idea how long it will take to get a Malaysian PCC and how long after sibmitting the PCC can one get the visa grant? Pls your opinion will be immensely appreciated...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Kelvin said:


> I am a student here in Malaysia, so pls do u hv any idea how long it will take to get a Malaysian PCC and how long after sibmitting the PCC can one get the visa grant? Pls your opinion will be immensely appreciated...


Im sorry I dont know this. You might want to post in a different thread that is about Malaysia. This thread mainly has African's or partners of African's posting. Or you could make a new post. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi guys, just been told that the fact that I am now waiting for almost 13 months is no big issue and I should therefore complain again to the IGIS in August 2013 when I have been waiting for 18 months. 

This is such poor service......PEOPLE IS OUR SERVICE?? Please!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi guys, just been told that the fact that I am now waiting for almost 13 months is no big issue and I should therefore complain again to the IGIS in August 2013 when I have been waiting for 18 months.
> 
> This is such poor service......PEOPLE IS OUR SERVICE?? Please!


I got the same thing last November. I was told to complain again in May. Well May isn't too far away now so we'll see if we get anywhere before then. If not, I have every reason to get really peeved off with them and it should be finalized right away.

I think you did the right thing because now you have a huge right to complain if nothing is done by August. It's in writing after all.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Yup......6 more months to wait. It's so frustrating especially when you know you did the right thing and they don't even acknowledge that. Actually I think people from high risk countries should be given an incentive to apply for visas (as opposed to taking the boat). They should recognize our efforts.

Ok May is quite close so I hope we hear good news about your application soon because that will give me some hope.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Hi guys, just been told that the fact that I am now waiting for almost 13 months is no big issue and I should therefore complain again to the IGIS in August 2013 when I have been waiting for 18 months.
> 
> This is such poor service......PEOPLE IS OUR SERVICE?? Please!


This is terrible!!!! There must be others that you can lodge a complaint with. Would your partner consider contacting the current affairs programs in Australia to tell them of this terrible treatment?

I don't much respect these programs but if they make enough noise to get people in positions of authority embarrassed or shaken up then some action will happen. It is also an election year and they are talking about illegal immigrants and stopping the boats...well the story could go like this.......

Why wouldn't people get on the boats when people doing it the right way pay huge dollars, are treated like animals and spend years in queues with no feedback or hope.

I would serious do it!!!

xxx


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Why do you have to wait 6 months anyway....keep complaining....keep complaining....keep complaining...you know what they say...the squeeze wheel gets oiled.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Why do you have to wait 6 months anyway....keep complaining....keep complaining....keep complaining...you know what they say...the squeeze wheel gets oiled.


Here is the exact wording of the letter I received:

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in November 2011 and 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by May 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.

On behalf of

*

Vivienne Thom

Inspector-General

*

Office of the Inspector-General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Here is the exact wording of the letter I received:
> 
> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> ...


This is the exact same letter I have received.....100%, only this time telling me to wait until August 2013 then I can complain again.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't wait guys. Ramp it up now. This is unacceptable.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Don't wait guys. Ramp it up now. This is unacceptable.


My fiance and I are doing that currently. Sending letter to anyone and everyone who deals with anything remotely related to DIAC and ASIO. This is totally unacceptable, they have no service standards at all, no consistency and no transparency. What is the use of telling us that our visa grants will take 12 months then we get to the 12 months they just push it further?

Someone in the forum wanted to draft a petition and have people sign it in order to highlight the below level standards that we receive while being financially extorted.


----------



## elham (Nov 30, 2012)

hello, all

I live in Dubai almost all my life, hhhhh sadly I applied for partner visa, married to Aus man since dec, 2011, we started jan, 2012.. still waiting till today.

Im registered nurse, since 4 years and my husband is engineer nd we provided best possible evidences, and up to date.

from distance, though my husband come on my birthday nd so on, but its most depressing thing ive been through it.

at times i feel down, sad, at times i loose temper easily get angry, and sometimes i search for hope in anyway. its affecting on my daily life. 

no words to express it nd i don't know what to do.

they keep promising, nd the worst there's girl i met her, shes in Dubai also and shes waiting since, 7/2011 until today, she make more sad.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

elham said:


> hello, all
> 
> I live in Dubai almost all my life, hhhhh sadly I applied for partner visa, married to Aus man since dec, 2011, we started jan, 2012.. still waiting till today.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 12 month thread. Sounds like Dubai, Kenya and Nigeria are strongest members of the long wait club. The saddest part is I've tried nearly everything I can think of to speed things up but nothing seems to work.

The thing that's kept us happiest is keep busy with other things to try and make the time go faster. That's the only advice I have but it's extremely difficult for us all and try and remember that each day is a day closer to being granted.


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

Elham, I feel so much for you, its a terrible situation that the Australian Govt. and our public servants can treat Australian citizens and there spouses in this manner.
All of us in this position are affected cruelly by this terrible government policy direction given to the public servants to slow the process down.
Now I'm sure that for some applications there are circumstances that slow the system down,but in the majority of cases there is no reason.


----------



## elham (Nov 30, 2012)

iduno said:


> Elham, I feel so much for you, its a terrible situation that the Australian Govt. and our public servants can treat Australian citizens and there spouses in this manner.
> All of us in this position are affected cruelly by this terrible government policy direction given to the public servants to slow the process down.
> Now I'm sure that for some applications there are circumstances that slow the system down,but in the majority of cases there is no reason.


oh thx that's so sweet from u all.

I realized Dubai is not main issue, im from Somalia that's their concern. Regardless of my income, my education, my place of living or my husband income and ability to take care of me

Which is wrong, they should consider all these, and if they did that, wont so much long waiting for cases like me.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes it's so sad and such a pity. There is nothing to justify this long wait. I go crazy thinking of my application gathering dust in someone's drawer.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

If your Australian partners have the strength to do so I really think that contacting the current affair programs with your stories would help...today tonight, a current affair, the project. I think they would eat up what's happening and you would get the exposure you need and maybe embarrass some people (ESP in an election year) into action.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> If your Australian partners have the strength to do so I really think that contacting the current affair programs with your stories would help...today tonight, a current affair, the project. I think they would eat up what's happening and you would get the exposure you need and maybe embarrass some people (ESP in an election year) into action.


I agree entirely. Shaming the government into action is the only way to get things done and improve the current system. They are getting away with this because the greater Australian public doesn't know about it.

I was seriously considering contacting these programs myself, but my story isn't nearly as compelling as those expressed on this thread. I think it would be best for someone waiting more than 12 months to make the first contact for the big story, and then others such as myself could offer support to the story and add our own evidence of unfair practices. If this goes ahead, please contact me through this forum and I will share my story alongside yours.

Here are the links to share your stories:

Today Tonight

A Current Affair


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> I agree entirely. Shaming the government into action is the only way to get things done and improve the current system. They are getting away with this because the greater Australian public doesn't know about it.
> 
> I was seriously considering contacting these programs myself, but my story isn't nearly as compelling as those expressed on this thread. I think it would be best for someone waiting more than 12 months to make the first contact for the big story, and then others such as myself could offer support to the story and add our own evidence of unfair practices. If this goes ahead, please contact me through this forum and I will share my story alongside yours.
> 
> ...


Well done for finding the links and posting them. I emplore a number of you to get in touch with these shows. I think the more people that do the more likely they will run it. The angle could be so many different things but the one I keep coming back to is we want people to do the right thing and not jump on a boat but look at how we treat them when they do. We disencentivise them with this treatment.


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

melandabdul said:


> Well done for finding the links and posting them. I emplore a number of you to get in touch with these shows. I think the more people that do the more likely they will run it. The angle could be so many different things but the one I keep coming back to is we want people to do the right thing and not jump on a boat but look at how we treat them when they do. We disencentivise them with this treatment.


I think that's a really excellent angle. It's topical and it will get people passionate, which is most important, and then we can get to the underlying issues of the system that make the process so unfair.

If anyone would like some help with the story proposal (i.e. clear written communication) I am available to assist.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Adventuress said:


> I think that's a really excellent angle. It's topical and it will get people passionate, which is most important, and then we can get to the underlying issues of the system that make the process so unfair.
> 
> If anyone would like some help with the story proposal (i.e. clear written communication) I am available to assist.


I totally agree. Thats a good idea. If we get enough number of people, I am willing to participate. So maybe we should get word to those who have been waiting more than 12/13 months then we see how to proceed. Most of our partners are in Aus so it would not be hard for them to be interviewed (with faces blurred out of course), wouldn't wanna piss off those incompetent people. For those who are not in Aus, phone interviews would suffice I think.

But what's the best way to go about this? Round up the number of people willing to participate or writing to A current affair/today tonight first?


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> I totally agree. Thats a good idea. If we get enough number of people, I am willing to participate. So maybe we should get word to those who have been waiting more than 12/13 months then we see how to proceed. Most of our partners are in Aus so it would not be hard for them to be interviewed (with faces blurred out of course), wouldn't wanna piss off those incompetent people. For those who are not in Aus, phone interviews would suffice I think.
> 
> But what's the best way to go about this? Round up the number of people willing to participate or writing to A current affair/today tonight first?


I have watched many of these type of whistle blowing interview and it just takes one person willing to talk. So I Gerrywins and Adventuress are nothing willing and your partners as willing then you could start!


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

We have been waiting 19 months in Dubai for my husbands Partner Visa application to be processed. 

Dubai office processing times for partner visa applications have increased from 10 months, when we applied in July 2011 to 18 months in December 2012. Am getting a bit disheartened by the whole process and lack of communication.

But we have just got to keep thinking that any day now we should hear whether we have been successful or not!! Does anyone know if for any reason we are not successful whether they would wait this long to tell us!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> We have been waiting 19 months in Dubai for my husbands Partner Visa application to be processed.
> 
> Dubai office processing times for partner visa applications have increased from 10 months, when we applied in July 2011 to 18 months in December 2012. Am getting a bit disheartened by the whole process and lack of communication.
> 
> But we have just got to keep thinking that any day now we should hear whether we have been successful or not!! Does anyone know if for any reason we are not successful whether they would wait this long to tell us!


Wow. A long time indeed. Are you a native of Dubai or from elsewhere?


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am Australian, my husband is Pakistani, he was born and has lived in Dubai all his life. We are both living and working in Dubai, so on the upside we are not apart.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> I am Australian, my husband is Pakistani, he was born and has lived in Dubai all his life. We are both living and working in Dubai, so on the upside we are not apart.


OK so I guess he has a UAE passport? I've seen a pattern here on this forum that it seems it's not so much about which office you applied at, it's more about where you are from and where you have lived. That's the reason I asked.

People that applied in a low risk country with fast processing times still take forever if they are from slow, high risk countries as far as I can tell.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

someuser said:


> OK so I guess he has a UAE passport? I've seen a pattern here on this forum that it seems it's not so much about which office you applied at, it's more about where you are from and where you have lived. That's the reason I asked.
> 
> People that applied in a low risk country with fast processing times still take forever if they are from slow, high risk countries as far as I can tell.


No unfortunately he has a Pakistani passport. In the UAE, even if you were born here, the only people to have UAE passports are Emiraties or those fortunate enough to have applied and were accepted (which is rare) or were offered UAE passports for some reason or another.


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh it's a long wait 18 month, have u require to redo medical? Or still not expired yet, I'm 13 month and my medical already expired but my Co didn't even instruct me if I need redo it, it's a breathtaking time but hung in there,


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

kangaro said:


> Oh it's a long wait 18 month, have u require to redo medical? Or still not expired yet, I'm 13 month and my medical already expired but my Co didn't even instruct me if I need redo it, it's a breathtaking time but hung in there,


Yes both medical and police certificates have expired and my husband has not been asked to redo them yet. Its a long wait and we have missed so many family events back in Australia all because we are waiting for some government official to say yes or no. It will be hard to comprehend if they say no after making us wait this long.

We have not applied for a tourist visa in the meantime, because my husband's passport is from a high risk country and because we did not think it would take as long as 19 months when we were initially told 10 months.

I do feel for those couples whose life is on hold while the husband/wife is waiting offshore and the wife/husband is already in Australia. Both of us are waiting offshore which isn't that bad because we are together, however it is hard to plan for our future life in Australia when I do not want to go home to Australia for a visit without my husband being with me.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> Yes both medical and police certificates have expired and my husband has not been asked to redo them yet. Its a long wait and we have missed so many family events back in Australia all because we are waiting for some government official to say yes or no. It will be hard to comprehend if they say no after making us wait this long.
> 
> We have not applied for a tourist visa in the meantime, because my husband's passport is from a high risk country and because we did not think it would take as long as 19 months when we were initially told 10 months.
> 
> I do feel for those couples whose life is on hold while the husband/wife is waiting offshore and the wife/husband is already in Australia. Both of us are waiting offshore which isn't that bad because we are together, however it is hard to plan for our future life in Australia when I do not want to go home to Australia for a visit without my husband being with me.


If I were in your shoes, I'd do the police check and medicals ASAP. It's possible it's totally unnecessary but if they suddenly ask you to do it, then it will be some weeks delay before it will be processed which could hold up your application. I just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## ree (Jan 30, 2012)

Pcc and medical can be extended for 3 months depend on your co. If your Pcc and medical expired longer then 2 months you better redo it


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

yup mine expired last month, I called my CO and she said that she would extend them for three more months in the hope that my security checks will be completed by then.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

20 months today and still waiting, emailed our CO last month as my husband had got a new police certificate done in relation to his job, so we couriered his new certificate to her as requested. She didn't request new medicals, as she is currently chasing up his medical clearance. Hopefully we will hear soon because in four more months it will be two years since we handed in his application.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> 20 months today and still waiting, emailed our CO last month as my husband had got a new police certificate done in relation to his job, so we couriered his new certificate to her as requested. She didn't request new medicals, as she is currently chasing up his medical clearance. Hopefully we will hear soon because in four more months it will be two years since we handed in his application.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


That's shocking Aussie Gal. Have you lodged complaints in all the places you can? (IGIS, DIAC and your local MP etc) I am assuming it's the security check that's holding things up like it is with our 17 month wait?


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

someuser said:


> That's shocking Aussie Gal. Have you lodged complaints in all the places you can? (IGIS, DIAC and your local MP etc) I am assuming it's the security check that's holding things up like it is with our 17 month wait?


No haven't complained, keep thinking any day now!!! Although, have been thinking that since the 10 month mark they said it would take when we first applied. Didn't want to rock the boat!!! Although might have been quicker to put my husband on a boat LOL


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> 20 months today and still waiting, emailed our CO last month as my husband had got a new police certificate done in relation to his job, so we couriered his new certificate to her as requested. She didn't request new medicals, as she is currently chasing up his medical clearance. Hopefully we will hear soon because in four more months it will be two years since we handed in his application.


OMG it really is appalling, 20 months!! I keep you in my prayers and cross my fingers that this visa may be granted very very soon.


----------



## mary79 (Dec 14, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> OMG it really is appalling, 20 months!! I keep you in my prayers and cross my fingers that this visa may be granted very very soon.


Hi ... My partner and i waited 22months then we heard from the dept he has been granted temp visa and now we r waiting for his pr to be assesd any one know how long we have to wait ... Thanks mary


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Woo hoo! It's amazing how tiny little things get you so excited. After nearly 18 months of waiting our case officer called today and asked questions about my wife's passport. Obviously something is happening. I have no idea what though Lol


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Woo hoo! It's amazing how tiny little things get you so excited. After nearly 18 months of waiting our case officer called today and asked questions about my wife's passport. Obviously something is happening. I have no idea what though Lol


OMG OMG OMG I am so excited for you, one would think it is me who has received that news. Yes, that only has to be great news. Woo hoo indeed


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mary79 said:


> Hi ... My partner and i waited 22months then we heard from the dept he has been granted temp visa and now we r waiting for his pr to be assesd any one know how long we have to wait ... Thanks mary


Assuming you now have a TR partner visa like a 309 or 820 then you should be eligible 24 months from the date your initial application for the TR was deemed valid, so a couple of months.

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

someuser said:


> Woo hoo! It's amazing how tiny little things get you so excited. After nearly 18 months of waiting our case officer called today and asked questions about my wife's passport. Obviously something is happening. I have no idea what though Lol


About time. These visas that take years to make a decision are just ridiculous. How they can approve some people in weeks and let other just sit for years just makes no sense at all. I hope it is good news for you guys really soon.

Kttykat


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

What a gr8 news, u start seeing the end of the tunnel, wish u all da best!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

someuser said:


> Woo hoo! It's amazing how tiny little things get you so excited. After nearly 18 months of waiting our case officer called today and asked questions about my wife's passport. Obviously something is happening. I have no idea what though Lol


That's excellent! Something's definitely happening! Here's hoping for a speedy grant from here!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I'm still not too excited yet as it may not mean much but just knowing something is happening (ANYTHING AT ALL!! ) is good news I think. I think the day a decision is finally made I will wonder if it's real or all just a dream.


----------



## ghielyn (Jun 29, 2012)

I lodged my my partner visa onshore last August 2012,and its 9th month next month.. and i feel unease now as we haven't heard from immi yet..

We enjoyed staying here and start a happily married life. Wish they will grant our visa as we both don't know how to live apart from each other coz since we live together we never been apart from each other


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I filed my onshore partner visa in person at the Melbourne diac center on Feb 23, 2012. We received an email this February saying that my application will be given to a co soon, so make sure we have all paperwork turned in. I've had to get further medical tests done because my blood pressure was high, and my gp will be sending in a report to medibank this week. My wife called diac last week and they advised that as soon as they get the medical report, I should get my tr quickly. It's been almost 14 months to date.


----------



## kishan (May 13, 2012)

0z777: how high was ur blood pressure. Do u know the reading and what was the age. Let me know. It will be helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> I filed my onshore partner visa in person at the Melbourne diac center on Feb 23, 2012. We received an email this February saying that my application will be given to a co soon, so make sure we have all paperwork turned in. I've had to get further medical tests done because my blood pressure was high, and my gp will be sending in a report to medibank this week. My wife called diac last week and they advised that as soon as they get the medical report, I should get my tr quickly. It's been almost 14 months to date.


Waiting on DIAC to make a decision is enough to give anybody high blood pressure!

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

kishan said:


> 0z777: how high was ur blood pressure. Do u know the reading and what was the age. Let me know. It will be helpful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


It was 146/96 and 150/100, I am 47 years old. I check my blood pressure several times per day, and it is normally in the 120/80 area. I've been put on blood pressure meds, had every blood test known to man, ekg, ecg, and seen a cardiologist. Everything checked out perfectly, so I shouldn't be a drain on the aussie economy.


----------



## kishan (May 13, 2012)

I'm 25 and my reading was 150/80 that day on medical check up. Was that normal in this age.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kishan said:


> I'm 25 and my reading was 150/80 that day on medical check up. Was that normal in this age.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


That is hypertensive, even in an older person.

Kttykat


----------



## kishan (May 13, 2012)

kttykat said:


> That is hypertensive, even in an older person.
> 
> Kttykat


Do I have to go for medication for this. What u reckon?

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Blood Pressure Chart - Normal Blood Pressure Range

Kttykat


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

kishan said:


> Do I have to go for medication for this. What u reckon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


You should be keeping an eye on it. If it is always that high then you should seek medical help.

Kttykat


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

My blood pressure has always been highly responsive to stressful situations, so I wasn't surprised at the high reading. I also wasn't surprised that all of my testing was perfect (cardiologists words) either.


----------



## kishan (May 13, 2012)

Mine was always normal but will need to keep an eye in it now onwards.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah thats bologna!


----------



## kishan (May 13, 2012)

rhodered said:


> yeah thats bologna!


Why mate.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

rhodered said:


> yeah thats bologna!


It's been a long wait, but we see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> It's been a long wait, but we see the light at the end of the tunnel.


god bless you, i hope it goes quick!


----------



## rhodered (Nov 18, 2012)

kishan said:


> Why mate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Australia


i was talking to oz


----------



## ghielyn (Jun 29, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> I filed my onshore partner visa in person at the Melbourne diac center on Feb 23, 2012. We received an email this February saying that my application will be given to a co soon, so make sure we have all paperwork turned in. I've had to get further medical tests done because my blood pressure was high, and my gp will be sending in a report to medibank this week. My wife called diac last week and they advised that as soon as they get the medical report, I should get my tr quickly. It's been almost 14 months to date.


Do we really need to wait for their signal to do our medical test? Coz I'm planning to do our medical test on the 9th month coz the medical test valid only for 3 months, I applied in person in Sydney..


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

ghielyn said:


> Do we really need to wait for their signal to do our medical test? Coz I'm planning to do our medical test on the 9th month coz the medical test valid only for 3 months, I applied in person in Sydney..


The medical is valid for 12 months. In Kenya you have no choice. There is one medical centre you have to do it at and they refuse to let you in the gate without a letter from the high commission. In Sydney I think you have a choice but they recommend you wait usually.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

No, you don't need to wait at all. I believe that diac prefers you have it all done when you turn your visa application in.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

As we've just sailed past the 18 Month wait, I've just submitted another complaint to IGIS. Hopefully something happens. I'll keep you all posted with the response.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> As we've just sailed past the 18 Month wait, I've just submitted another complaint to IGIS. Hopefully something happens. I'll keep you all posted with the response.


Fingers crossed for you my dear Kenyan brother.


----------



## wiseman (May 3, 2013)

I waited 16 months just to be assigned to a case officer after contacting DIAC several times. Now he is telling me that my application is not eligible and I registered our relationship 25 days too late. If he told me that 10-12 months ago, I could have applied for Skilled Graduate visa and by now I would have had a PR but now I lost that option. Playing with people's lives I guess... Just hoping for some consideration with this visa.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

wiseman said:


> I waited 16 months just to be assigned to a case officer after contacting DIAC several times. Now he is telling me that my application is not eligible and I registered our relationship 25 days too late. If he told me that 10-12 months ago, I could have applied for Skilled Graduate visa and by now I would have had a PR but now I lost that option. Playing with people's lives I guess... Just hoping for some consideration with this visa.


That's really bad. At least we have had a case officer since the beginning. That kind of thing just shouldn't happen. Your application should at least be looked at inside 30 days of applying.


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

someuser said:


> That's really bad. At least we have had a case officer since the beginning. That kind of thing just shouldn't happen. Your application should at least be looked at inside 30 days of applying.


I'm over 14 months and have yet to be assigned a case officer. Fortunately I'm onshore and with my wife and child, so I can't complain too much compared to many of you. But still, it's ridiculous to be in limbo this long.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

We just received a reply from our complaint to IGIS to say it could take several weeks (see below for actual wording):

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.

As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm really interested to see what they'll come back to you with, someuser! Fingers crossed that this will jump-start things for you.


----------



## shiwmor (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello all

My husband applied from Switzerland and last month we got an email from our CO about our application waiting for feedback from an external agency. After going through a couple of threads in this forum... I must say am horrified but decided to just go on and live life. We are both Kenyans so I can safely say next year would be a good time to start sending follow up emails.
Wishing everyone else here a speedy grant


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, shiwmor, when they say they are waiting for security check or feedback from an external agency people should prepare themselves for very long ride.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

shiwmor said:


> Hello all
> 
> My husband applied from Switzerland and last month we got an email from our CO about our application waiting for feedback from an external agency. After going through a couple of threads in this forum... I must say am horrified but decided to just go on and live life. We are both Kenyans so I can safely say next year would be a good time to start sending follow up emails.
> Wishing everyone else here a speedy grant


Welcome shiwmor. Us Kenyans have definitely waited plenty of time. 18 months for us. We've tried everything to speed things up but we just keep hitting the same brick wall. ASIO checks seem to just take forever for Kenyans and we just have to wait. Another Kenyan member of this forum applied in Berlin and has been waiting nearly as long as us so don't think that applying in a low risk country makes any difference. The delay is all because of security checks in Kenya.

I really hope you don't have to wait as long as us.


----------



## shiwmor (Mar 22, 2013)

someuser said:


> Welcome shiwmor. Us Kenyans have definitely waited plenty of time. 18 months for us. We've tried everything to speed things up but we just keep hitting the same brick wall. ASIO checks seem to just take forever for Kenyans and we just have to wait. Another Kenyan member of this forum applied in Berlin and has been waiting nearly as long as us so don't think that applying in a low risk country makes any difference. The delay is all because of security checks in Kenya.
> 
> I really hope you don't have to wait as long as us.


Yes unfortunately its your country of origin that matters but I must say that the external agency responsible for carrying out the checks must be really slow or its just hard to verify information. I hope I wont have to wait for long but being realistic is much better . Wishing you a grant soon as waiting for 18 months must be something.


----------



## writerbrisbane (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

Here is my story;

I have been waiting for 21 months and still not granted.

I applied on shore in Brisbane office at 30th August 2011. I did not hear anything until 5th November 2012. I was asked for Form 80 and AFP checks. 

However, AFP had some delays on police checks and after I lately received, I realised that my name was spelt wrong, I had to request a correct version which took a while as well. After I received that one, my lawyer told that I supposed get a Complete Closure check therefore, I applied again. 

My idea for the application in that stage was, applying for a special consideration in the grounds of PHD aim. I have had offers many times from a university in AU whereas could not receive international student scholarship therefore could not proceed the application. 

Therefore, I asked my lawyer about it he thought it was a good idea first but after I paid him in full, he started to thing that it was not an acceptable reason for early grand of PR. I was so stubborn about it though and ta=old him to apply for the special consideration but I had to get a new offer letter as the previous ones are expired. It took me 3 months to get the letter because the person was on leave also there was Xmas break. 

To cut long story short; I was asked for AFP and Form 8 at 25th October 2012 whereas could submit them at 25th February 2013 with the cover letter that asks for Special Consideration for skipping TR stage because of being in the relationship more than four years, excessive waiting period and Phd offer. 

I have not heard anything since than and seriously, I am so frustrated atm. 
Most likely, they are doing security checks.

Thereafter, I have two questions:
- I am from a high risk country. How long usually takes getting security checks from high risk countries?
- Is there anyone have similar situations, like special considerations rather than having kids.

I am looking forward to hearing from you guys, any help is much appreciated....


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

writerbrisbane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my story;
> 
> ...


Would be best to know which country as high risk countries range from very short to very long wait times.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

writerbrisbane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here is my story;
> 
> ...


Ok I saw your earlier posts. I'm not sure about Turkey in terms of wait times but others may know.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Well we got a reply from our second complaint to IGIS (ASIO) after 18 Months wait and it was exactly the same as the first one at 12 Months but it says to complain again in November if we haven't had our visa granted before then. That will be exactly 2 years since we filed for the Visa and I'm sure if we complained again in November, we'd receive exactly the same response. The letter is below:

Visa security assessment.

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in November 2011 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## writerbrisbane (Jul 1, 2012)

someuser said:


> Ok I saw your earlier posts. I'm not sure about Turkey in terms of wait times but others may know.


Thnk u very much. I have emailed the immigration office two weeeks ago. I had an auto reply stating that I will b replied within 13 days, regarding to my enquiry, still nothing :/ i m unemployed atm. I dont have a visa so struggling w finding work. We just want to settle in n start our new life w ma new opportunuties :/


----------



## writerbrisbane (Jul 1, 2012)

I got my PR granted today  I cannot believe that  What a relief


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

writerbrisbane said:


> I got my PR granted today  I cannot believe that  What a relief


Congratulations! Sounds like you can now go about living again. I can't wait to hear the same for my wife.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

someuser said:


> Well we got a reply from our second complaint to IGIS (ASIO) after 18 Months wait and it was exactly the same as the first one at 12 Months but it says to complain again in November if we haven't had our visa granted before then. That will be exactly 2 years since we filed for the Visa and I'm sure if we complained again in November, we'd receive exactly the same response. The letter is below:
> 
> Visa security assessment.
> 
> ...


Ugh, that is so disheartening.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

writerbrisbane said:


> I got my PR granted today  I cannot believe that  What a relief


Congratulations. In here, one person's good news is always everyone's good news. Very happy for you.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Soooo June begins and today I hit my 16 months of waiting. Unbelievable!

Let's hope this month brings with it good tidings for us visa grant grandmothers and grandfathers of different Australian embassies and High Commissions from all over the world.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

21 months for us tomorrow! We are starting our 22nd month of waiting, worlds apart. Thank god for the Internet, but hope we don't have to interact through technology for the rest of our lives!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> Soooo June begins and today I hit my 16 months of waiting. Unbelievable!
> 
> Let's hope this month brings with it good tidings for us visa grant grandmothers and grandfathers of different Australian embassies and High Commissions from all over the world.


Yes, unbelievable. Just 18 days till my 1 FULL YEAR celebration.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Ugh. I feel for all of you so much.  I really hope all of you get your grants SOON!


----------



## nuked (Aug 17, 2012)

exactly 24 months for me! nerve braking, tomorrow is medical. PCC should be delivered to DIAC within next week. again nerve breaking, what is going on down there!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

krissaid said:


> 21 months for us tomorrow! We are starting our 22nd month of waiting, worlds apart. Thank god for the Internet, but hope we don't have to interact through technology for the rest of our lives!


22 months.....my Lord. Krissaid could you please include your timelime, just want to know which visa you applied for


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> Yes, unbelievable. Just 18 days till my 1 FULL YEAR celebration.


I join you in pulling that sad/mad face


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Gerrywins, We applied for PMV on 2nd of September 2011, with front loaded police checks from both his country of residence and birth. We're asked for medicals in January 2012. Additional info was asked a couple of times, but nothing in relation to our relationship. As we had heaps of evidence , even dating back over 20 years. Then he had his interview in June 2012, and I have email from CO saying that she is completely satisfied with our evidence . Since then, we are waiting for the security check- for 1 year. He will have to redo his medicals because they have expired.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Hi Gerrywins, We applied for PMV on 2nd of September 2011, with front loaded police checks from both his country of residence and birth. We're asked for medicals in January 2012. Additional info was asked a couple of times, but nothing in relation to our relationship. As we had heaps of evidence , even dating back over 20 years. Then he had his interview in June 2012, and I have email from CO saying that she is completely satisfied with our evidence . Since then, we are waiting for the security check- for 1 year. He will have to redo his medicals because they have expired.


Very sad to hear. You guys applied 3 months before us. Same story with police checks. Very sad affair. Where's he from?


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

He is Palestinian, born in Lebanon, residing in Germany since 1996.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

It is very sad for all of us. But we should stay positive. There is absolute no reason to refuse our visas . Hope we all get it soon and depending where you all long timers will live in Australia, we should catch up. It would be fun . I am trying to create positive mental imagines , I don't know how else to cope. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Guys and girls,
I am just curious. Since we have been waiting for the PMV for 16 months and counting, is there any advantage to getting married then changing our application to the 309? I know getting married will not hurry things up but I am just wondering if there are any advantages in regards to subsequent applications which we will have to do after 309 is granted in place of the pmv 300.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I was told that it makes no difference. Even if we get married I can not go to live overseas for 12 months to apply for partner visa. My understanding is that most of us, long timers, are waiting for security checks anyway.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

krissaid said:


> I was told that it makes no difference. Even if we get married I can not go to live overseas for 12 months to apply for partner visa. My understanding is that most of us, long timers, are waiting for security checks anyway.


ok. But when you get married your application just changes to 309 instead of a PMV 300. 
Seems we are between a rock and hard place then. I think they should give us a discount or reimburse some of that application money because all of us who wait for more than twelve months have to do medicals and police checks again, this is not even counting the postage fee. I am having Monday blues.....


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I understand you Gerrywins. I have been having blues for a long time . My brain is working hard to try to find some solution to this misery, but I have none. I am trying to make a time with my MP to convey my frustration in person, emails are useless.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

krissaid said:


> I understand you Gerrywins. I have been having blues for a long time . My brain is working hard to try to find some solution to this misery, but I have none. I am trying to make a time with my MP to convey my frustration in person, emails are useless.


My fiance has written severally to his MP in Sydney. Nothing has come of it yet, no replies.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Gerrywins said:


> Guys and girls,
> I am just curious. Since we have been waiting for the PMV for 16 months and counting, is there any advantage to getting married then changing our application to the 309? I know getting married will not hurry things up but I am just wondering if there are any advantages in regards to subsequent applications which we will have to do after 309 is granted in place of the pmv 300.


Only advantage .would be you wouldn't have to apply for a 820 onshore you would apply for 801 and would be PR quicker. However, if you get married and change to 309 you will have to provide more evidence because of the extra requirements and the case officer is under no obligations to ask for extra evidence before making their decision.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Mish said:


> Only advantage .would be you wouldn't have to apply for a 820 onshore you would apply for 801 and would be PR quicker. However, if you get married and change to 309 you will have to provide more evidence because of the extra requirements and the case officer is under no obligations to ask for extra evidence before making their decision.


Aha, that is what I wanted to know. Thanks alot Mish.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, what Mish said. You actually do not apply for a 309 from a 300... you apply for an 820 (Onshore partner visa). You obviously can't apply for that right now, offshore. 

The disadvantages (as Mish said) are that they'd then be looking for more/better evidence, and that they are actually under no obligation to even look at anything more you send them... they are allowed to make a decision based on just the information they have at any time. They'd probably take any additional evidence you sent in into account... but you're taking that chance, and you're just complicating things for yourself. Probably far better to just wait it out...


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Yep, what Mish said. You actually do not apply for a 309 from a 300... you apply for an 820 (Onshore partner visa). You obviously can't apply for that right now, offshore.
> 
> The disadvantages (as Mish said) are that they'd then be looking for more/better evidence, and that they are actually under no obligation to even look at anything more you send them... they are allowed to make a decision based on just the information they have at any time. They'd probably take any additional evidence you sent in into account... but you're taking that chance, and you're just complicating things for yourself. Probably far better to just wait it out...


Thanks for that sound advice CollegeGirl.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't even come close to understanding how you feel as long as you've been waiting... we've been waiting 8 months total (first for his PR to be approved, which took six months processing time instead of the six _weeks_ they said it was when he applied, and now for my PMV, so it'll probably be at least 12 months for us by the time we're done waiting!). But I do understand the antsy-ness a little. We are so ready to get married!  Soooo ready. Hang in there!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Visa Granted after 19 months and 10 days. Really awesome. Thank you everyone for your support here. This forum has helped us a lot. I was beginning to wonder if the day would come. Unbelievably happy. Subclass 100 too so we are very very happy for the permanent residency bonus.


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

someuser said:


> Visa Granted after 19 months and 10 days. Really awesome. Thank you everyone for your support here. This forum has helped us a lot. I was beginning to wonder if the day would come. Unbelievably happy. Subclass 100 too so we are very very happy for the permanent residency bonus.


Congrats! Long wait! Whatever you did paid off  So happy for you~


----------



## shiwmor (Mar 22, 2013)

someuser said:


> Visa Granted after 19 months and 10 days. Really awesome. Thank you everyone for your support here. This forum has helped us a lot. I was beginning to wonder if the day would come. Unbelievably happy. Subclass 100 too so we are very very happy for the permanent residency bonus.


Congratulations!!! You deserve it after the long wait. Wow now some hope for those just starting the waiting period!! Enjoy Australia


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi, I've been waiting onshore for my 820/801 partner visa for just about 16 months. My wife and I have decided to withdraw my application and I am heading back to America. We have filed to bring her and our baby son to America after me. I wish you all luck in getting down under to be with the ones you love.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Ozz777 said:


> Hi, I've been waiting onshore for my 820/801 partner visa for just about 16 months. My wife and I have decided to withdraw my application and I am heading back to America. We have filed to bring her and our baby son to America after me. I wish you all luck in getting down under to be with the ones you love.


Wow! That's an interesting decision Ozz. Doesn't it seem like you're taking a dive at the home stretch? It costs so much to apply and now to do it all again for USA? Amazing.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

Ozz777 said:


> Hi, I've been waiting onshore for my 820/801 partner visa for just about 16 months. My wife and I have decided to withdraw my application and I am heading back to America. We have filed to bring her and our baby son to America after me. I wish you all luck in getting down under to be with the ones you love.


Why would you withdraw your application? Don't do that, you've been waiting for so long, it's just the matter of weeks if not days. Poke them, call them, hassle them, but don't withdraw your application as this means they won. They got your money and you didn't get your visa.
Even if you decided not to live in Australia, you will still be granted a permanent visa outside Australia, so that's not a problem.

It's your choice, but I wouldn't give up that easily, especially cause it's widely known many have been waiting for 15 months and longer (and they're from Europe, not just from Kenya and Egypt).

All the best!


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for your concern guys. We are moving back to my home country (USA) because we want to, not because we're frustrated with immigration or are giving up. I appreciate the input though.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

12 months of waiting for Partner visa from Vienna office. Officially, I am entitled to post in this thread.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> 12 months of waiting for Partner visa from Vienna office. Officially, I am entitled to post in this thread.


Welcome Sunnysmile to the grandparents of visa grants or the lack thereof :-(. Two more weeks and I will be at 17 months. I don't even have the strength to be upset anymore. I will just wait.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Welcome Sunnysmile to the grandparents of visa grants or the lack thereof :-(. Two more weeks and I will be at 17 months. I don't even have the strength to be upset anymore. I will just wait.


Yours must be right around the corner Gerrywins!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

someuser said:


> Yours must be right around the corner Gerrywins!


I sure hope so :-(


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I am so sad that this thread has to exist, period, much less that there are new people being added to it!  Sorry Sunny!  Gerry, I cross my fingers for you for luck every day!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you CollegeGirl. We hope that something will be done about this process so that future applicants do not have to go through this.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

I suppose I can join this thread now.. 12 months and waiting for PMV! Does anyone know approx. how long ASIO checks are taking for high risk applicants? My partner is Ethiopian, applied through Nairobi. Thanks!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

ASIO checks are probably the most unpredictable stage of this whole process as there isn't transparency of how many agencies are looking into the applicant and how long it will take. I'm now at 17 months........still waiting for ASIO.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Today I hit my 17 months of waiting. This movie keeps playing! Damn ASIO!


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

So frustrating, Gerrywins!! 17 months is terrible.. I truly hope you don't have long to wait now. After spending the last month in Asia with my fiancé and our 2 year old daughter, I am sooo impatient for this damn ASIO check that is holding up his visa. My poor partner is missing out on precious years of his daughter's life that he will never be able to replace. Makes me angry just thinking about it!!


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sherohara said:


> So frustrating, Gerrywins!! 17 months is terrible.. I truly hope you don't have long to wait now. After spending the last month in Asia with my fiancé and our 2 year old daughter, I am sooo impatient for this damn ASIO check that is holding up his visa. My poor partner is missing out on precious years of his daughter's life that he will never be able to replace. Makes me angry just thinking about it!!


It is so frustrating. I will be graduating in 2 weeks here in Munich and my fiance is coming over from Sydney. I am so excited, I literally cross out dates in my calendar everyday. We haven't seen each other for six months. I know there are some people who are worse off, but nothing can really prepare a person for this waiting experience. Glad you could see your fiance and your little girl could also spend time with his daddy. We wait, but whatever little opportunities we get to spend with out loved ones, we are also thankful for them. I cross my fingers that you will not have to wait this long.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

How exciting for you both! I would be counting down the days too. I hadn't seen my partner in 15 months and it is so hard having a long distance relationship like that. We can't afford any more visits so fingers crossed it is granted soon. Hopefully before November. . Our daughter turns 3 and he has missed every birthday and Christmas so far!

On a different note, has anyone got any tips for calling the Nairobi office? I tried calling several times today but each time the automated answering service cut me off? ?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

sherohara said:


> How exciting for you both! I would be counting down the days too. I hadn't seen my partner in 15 months and it is so hard having a long distance relationship like that. We can't afford any more visits so fingers crossed it is granted soon. Hopefully before November. . Our daughter turns 3 and he has missed every birthday and Christmas so far!
> 
> On a different note, has anyone got any tips for calling the Nairobi office? I tried calling several times today but each time the automated answering service cut me off? ?


Hi Sherohara.

My experience with Nairobi is don't bother calling them. Your only real hope is to email your CO. They don't seem to like any other form of communication. Regarding your question further up the thread, there have been a few Ethiopians granted this year around the 13 month mark but there is one in the African thread that's been waiting 15 months so that timeframe has probably shifted

Gerrywins, we are cheering for you very much. We can't wait until we hear good news from you! It's surely coming soon!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

13 months of waiting for Partner visa from Vienna office. 1YEAR and 1 month.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> 13 months of waiting for Partner visa from Vienna office. 1YEAR and 1 month.


Hang in there Sunnysmile. Have you lodged your complained with IGIS? Everyone who has reached 12,18,24 months etc has a right to do so ll be lodging my 18 month complaint in two weeks.

Wish you a speedy grant


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you, Gerrywins. Where do you go (website) to make a complaint? Is that: Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sunnysmile said:


> Thank you, Gerrywins. Where do you go (website) to make a complaint? Is that: Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security


Yes, that's it. Just fill it in and they will get back to you in a few days tops. Normally it is just a standard email they send to everyone who complains but at least you know they will have read your complaint.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

Gerrywins said:


> Yes, that's it. Just fill it in and they will get back to you in a few days tops. Normally it is just a standard email they send to everyone who complains but at least you know they will have read your complaint.


With that complaints form, do you need to have been waiting 12 months for the security check itself? We've been waiting 13 months, but ASIO check only commenced 8 months ago..


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

sherohara said:


> With that complaints form, do you need to have been waiting 12 months for the security check itself? We've been waiting 13 months, but ASIO check only commenced 8 months ago..


Yes, as long as you sent your application in 12 months ago you are eligible. So as soon as you hit that 12 month mark you complain.


----------



## bunneybee (May 2, 2013)

MrsMwangi said:


> An update about no update.  We hit the 18mth mark next month. The longer this takes, the more heartbreaking it becomes. We're both grateful to have each other, but we are both becoming quite sad about our situation. Still...there is always hope.  Gotta have hope.


Dear MrsMwangi,

It's people like you who give me strength to hold on. I've been reading some of your treads and your courage is just amazing! I don't know what your visa situ is. With all my heart I hope that everything went well for you. I just wanted to say thank you for the courage u gage me in being brave and never giving up!!!

Bunnybee.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I received reply on complaint to IGIS about lenghty security check and here it is:



> I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.
> 
> I understand that this visa application was lodged in June 2012 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.
> 
> I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by February 2014 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

The same I got after 12 months and similar I got after 18 months, just the dates are different . I don't think they are helpful at all.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days

Hi guys and girls. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called: 

" Gerrywins are you sitting down?" I said Yes with a huuuge smile. " I am happy to tell you that your visa has been granted and that you can travel back to Australia with your fiance." 

I am over the moon, now we can totally enjoy our two week holiday here in Croatia. We've already booked our flights for the 12 August 2013. 

I thank you all for all your encouraging messages. The journey still continues and I will still be in the forum. Gotta go back to enjoying this wonderful news at a nice beach somewhere.


----------



## brittpinkie (Jun 24, 2013)

Aww, congratulations Gerrywins! I've actually seen some of your posts from lurking on the forum...I'm so happy for you. 17 months is so long to wait, but you've made it  Congratulations to you and your fiance!


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Gerrywins said:


> VISA GRANTED after 17 months 21 days
> 
> Hi guys and girls. My fiance arrived in Munich last week to attend my graduation. A few days later we left for our holiday in Croatia. On our first morning (which was yesterday 30.07.2013) here while seated at a beach my CO JK called:
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS, Gerrywins. I am very, very happy for you and happy to see you received it while having holiday in my country.


----------



## Gerrywins (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful messages. The fight still continues as we all know. Crossing my fingers for more visa grants for us all.


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, but I am already part of the club... I've been waiting for almost 13 months and still nothing at all :-(
The problem is that I am getting really paranoid about it, having often irrational fears of getting stuck with Bridging Visa A forever?? Or having my application refused after all this waiting?? Sorry guys I don't want to be a pain, but it's somehow so comforting to see that I am not the only one stuck in this situation.. :-(

Alex

P.S. I am from Italy and my partner is Australian. We are registered as Defacto and we applied for my Partner Visa in August 2012.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Have you contacted them to see what's happening? If so what do they say?


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

I've called twice, the first time they said if the application is not more than 13 months old they can't tell me anything, and the second time they told me that now the average time of processing is 18 months :-((


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am new to the forum, but I am already part of the club... I've been waiting for almost 13 months and still nothing at all :-(
The problem is that I am getting really paranoid about it, having often irrational fears of getting stuck with Bridging Visa A forever?? Or having my application refused after all this waiting?? Sorry guys I don't want to be a pain, but it's somehow so comforting to see that I am not the only one stuck in this situation.. :-(


By the way, I am from Italy and my partner is Australian. We are registered as Defacto and we applied for my Partner Visa in August 2012.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Are you in Australia or Italy at the moment?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Since lale1403 mentioned a BVA they're onshore waiting. 

Lale, 13 months is actually pretty common for onshore partner visas at the moment. Actually I think the average processing time is up to 15 months+ now. So don't be too worried. Hang in there. It'll happen.


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

*onshore*

Yes, I am in Australia, I applied onshore in August 2012.

Thanks CollegeGirl, I really hope you are right :-( do you think it's a good idea to keep calling immigration once a month or not?

Sometimes I had the feeling like some of the operators on the telephone know less than we do,honestly...


----------



## Fire Toy (Sep 1, 2013)

I agree Lale, some of them seem to know nothing...


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

Fire Toy said:


> I agree Lale, some of them seem to know nothing...


he!he!he! yeah, they are like an ape with the telephone


----------



## sanoptic (Nov 30, 2012)

lale1403 said:


> I've called twice, the first time they said if the application is not more than 13 months old they can't tell me anything, and the second time they told me that now the average time of processing is 18 months :-((


We are close to 17 months waiting now & was told 18 months is now the average by DIAC.
Won't hold my breathe though as i'm sure when we call again they will say ' Due to increased workload average times are now 20 months.' Always goes up by another 2 months when we call.....


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, geez, sanoptic, quit calling then if they up it 2 months every time you call! It must be your fault processing times keep going up!!!

LOL. I'm teasing, of course. Seriously, 18 months is insane!


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

sanoptic said:


> We are close to 17 months waiting now & was told 18 months is now the average by DIAC.
> Won't hold my breathe though as i'm sure when we call again they will say ' Due to increased workload average times are now 20 months.' Always goes up by another 2 months when we call.....


Yes, I've noticed that too.. 
and now I am afraid I won't even be able to travel next year if they don't harry up! I was planning to go back to Italy for 6 weeks in between June and August, but if my Visa won't be ready by then, I am afraid they'll refuse me a Bridging Visa B for that period. And I really want to go back in that period!(This because I'm not keen to spend 3.000 A$ for a ticket to go back home when it's freezing cold...)


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

I just got my visa grant letter (820) today. 18 months and 9 days from when I applied. At least now I'll only have less than 6 months to wait for my permanent (801) resident visa. Yay me!


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ozz777 said:


> I just got my visa grant letter (820) today. 18 months and 9 days from when I applied. At least now I'll only have less than 6 months to wait for my permanent (801) resident visa. Yay me!


I am so happy for you.. congratulations for getting your visa after such a long waiting.
Were your Medicals still valid when you received the letter or did DIAC ask you to undertake them again at a certain stage? Mine are expiring today....


----------



## Ozz777 (Feb 23, 2013)

lale1403 said:


> I am so happy for you.. congratulations for getting your visa after such a long waiting.
> Were your Medicals still valid when you received the letter or did DIAC ask you to undertake them again at a certain stage? Mine are expiring today....


No, they didn't ask me to retake medicals or do anything else, but I may have to when it comes to the permanent resident part in 6 months.


----------



## lale1403 (Aug 31, 2013)

Ozz777 said:


> No, they didn't ask me to retake medicals or do anything else, but I may have to when it comes to the permanent resident part in 6 months.


Ok, thanks!!


----------



## mimi39 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have Lodged my application on the 15th of February 2012 ... will be soon 19 months.

I've received a letter in November 2012 asking me to provide with more information and requesting an update ( From feb till dec ).

I rung the Immigration a few time but as other people says here they cannot answer much of our questions .. The guy told me the average processing time is now 17 months ( was end of july ).

I am going to Europe for a 6 weeks holiday with my partner and my Bridging Visa B hasn't been approved yet.

I do not worry too much as I can see I am not the only one in this situation but hope i will get an answer soon !!


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

mimi39 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have Lodged my application on the 15th of February 2012 ... will be soon 19 months.
> 
> ...


If they wanted an update in November 2012, why didn't they grant your visa then??? Why requesting an update and then not granting the visa?

Are you checking your visa status on VEVO? We never received our grant letter, if there wasn't for VEVO, we wouldn't even know our visa was granted (we waited 13 months, now I see how lucky we were).

Good luck!


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

Anyone had good news lately? We're up to 17 months waiting now. Getting very impatient!! Does anyone know if you can contact asio directly to enquire about the status of security clearances? That's all I are waiting on and have been waiting 12 months for it now.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, you can contact and I encourage everybody who waits very long for security check to make a complaint to IGIS. Just visit:

Online Complaint Form: Inspector General of Intelligence and Security

Just make a complaint - don't let your insane waiting be unnoticed.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks sunnysmile, I made a complaint to IGIS a few months ago. Just wondering if there is a direct way to call them? I have a most unhelpful case officer who never responds to emails or calls, so am wondering if there is anyone else at all I can contact to find out what is going on with my partner's visa?


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

sherohara said:


> Thanks sunnysmile, I made a complaint to IGIS a few months ago. Just wondering if there is a direct way to call them? I have a most unhelpful case officer who never responds to emails or calls, so am wondering if there is anyone else at all I can contact to find out what is going on with my partner's visa?


I have contacted IGIS three times during our over 26 months of waiting , completely useless, they are sending the same email , saying there is no unexpected delay and everything is progressing as expected. It is a big joke. 26 months !! I don't think they look into it. Now IGIS suggests to contact them (the 4th time) in May 2014 if our visa is not processed until then . Feels like I am going to wait forever.


----------



## shiwmor (Mar 22, 2013)

It will be 12 months since my husband lodged our application on December 27th. I have to re apply for another Kenyan PCC that was valid until 3rd December. The CO has not asked for us to send one and I am wondering if I should just wait until they ask again just in case it takes another 12 months before we hear any communication!


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

shiwmor, we were in the same boat. The case officer told us when asked, that they have the power to extend your Police check for 6 months. It doesn't hurt to get a new one though, so that nothing holds up the process. Just ask your case officer. We had to get an official request for the checkiolp from our case officer anyway before Ethiopian police would do it anyway.


----------



## sherohara (Jul 30, 2012)

I was just checking in to let you all know that after 17 months almost exactly, our visa was approved! It was approved a few days before I was booked to fly to Ethiopia for a quick visit, so it meant that my fiancé was able to fly home with me. He is settling in well and we are loving time together as a family  Thanks for your words of advice and support over the last 17 months!

To those still waiting, hang in there.. it's such a frustrating process, but worth it in the end.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Congrats that's fantastic! It was similar for us, ours was granted 3 days after I left Africa .


----------



## shiwmor (Mar 22, 2013)

sherohara said:


> I was just checking in to let you all know that after 17 months almost exactly, our visa was approved! It was approved a few days before I was booked to fly to Ethiopia for a quick visit, so it meant that my fiancé was able to fly home with me. He is settling in well and we are loving time together as a family  Thanks for your words of advice and support over the last 17 months!
> 
> To those still waiting, hang in there.. it's such a frustrating process, but worth it in the end.


Congratulations sherohara!

I asked the CO if we should get another PCC and she advised we wait and she would let us know when to get it so as to maximize our entry period to Australia. Its been 12 months since we applied so I am assuming in another 6-8 months we should be able to hear from DIAC.


----------



## san333 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi there.I been waiting over 12 mths for 820-801 visa.still on BVA ...can't do lots of things.that anyone know what wrong with our apps? I just wondering is that the sign that they all refuse the application?let's hope not.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

San333, 13 months is absolutely normal these days for an 820 application. They are currently quoting between 13 and 18 months for 820 applications - longer for those from high-risk countries. I wouldn't worry that anything is wrong with your application. 

This thread is mostly made up of people waiting for *offshore* partner visas, where more than 12 months is unusual, and most are separated from their partners/spouses.


----------

